# OMG!! You kids are wearing off on me!



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just bought another betta(2nd)...I saw one for a few weeks that I was in love with, but when I finally decided to get him he was sold an hour before I got there..he look just like Dragon Fish's avatar Alphonse but he was a royal blue. 
So what do I do? Instead of giving up the idea that I need another fish(by the way I needed another fish like a hole in my head) I go to the store again and see a really pretty sky blue boy...leave store without fish(3 days ago) and for some reason today I went back. Ok mind you, I DO NOT have a tank to house him yet, (though I am buying it tomorrow from Meijer) so poor spiderfish ( you know..spider pig spider pig does everhting a spider pig does?) ok anyway, spiderfish has to share his 3 gallon tank til tomorrow and he is not happy. (BUt he looks REALLY pretty) So here is the new boy..aren't the dots between his fins and tail cool? what should we call him?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Such bad influences, these kids! He's so pretty. I love the dots on his tail. I'd call him Dash because he's very dashing.


----------



## andreig09 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Call him Spot or Freckles.

He's gorgeous!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

He is very dashing! Congratulations on your new boy!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW! hes so regal looking! very nice!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! *drools a little* haha


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOOOOAH!!!! I LOVE him!!!! Those little leopard spots are cute...


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

O_O omg i want him! hes amazing!!!!! i like Dash aswell


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's very pretty! How about Darius?


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Cheetah? ('cause of the spots. ;-))


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

*gasps* i want one like him


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I love the spots. One of my young HM boys has them as well (Chuck.. I don't think Liberty does..).


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like Dash! But I may lose...My boyfriend's daughter likes Sky short for skyler, I told her that is a girl's name we shall see...oh and he is swimming with the guppies..as Spderfish almost had a heart attack


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow! Stunning! I think you should name him dash also!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

My blue betta also has spots!
How about Cerulean( a shade of blue)


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Fish!!! I like Cerulean,(thats my fav. color!) and Aqua.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Necro! This post was from January guys.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

You sound like me when I go to the pet store. I actually have to go to petsmart or some place tomorrow to look at some better tanks, and I know the boyfriend is going to do everything in his power to keep me from the bettas. We're moving... and he knows that I know we'll have enough room for another. XD


----------

